# The Influence of Old Norse on the English Language



## Brian G Turner (Jan 29, 2019)

I found this video about the Norse influences on the English language fascinating, not least the argument whether Old Norse or Old English actually formed the basis of the modern language:


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 30, 2019)

One of my favourites: the Norwegian word for vacuum cleaner is stovsuger and is pronounced _stoor sooker._
Now, given that  in Scots _stoor_ is dust and _sooker_ is simply sucker (dust sucker), it makes a perfection translation here


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 30, 2019)

It's interesting to see the claim that English was standardised on the East Midlands dialect - and that if it had been standardised on a dialect from farther north we might be speaking a lot more Norse. 

I'm currently looking into the standardisation of English, so it would be interesting to see if that claim holds true.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 30, 2019)

Talking about standardisation, there was an article in The Scotsman yesterday arguing that Scots was an English-based language in its own right with it's own unique words rather than a mere dialect. I'm unsure either way but wonder if the same argument could be used for regional variations in England.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 30, 2019)

The same guy did an interesting video on Scots a while back, and looked at the argument of "language vs dialect":


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 9, 2019)

Foxbat said:


> One of my favourites: the Norwegian word for vacuum cleaner is stovsuger and is pronounced _stoor sooker._
> Now, given that  in Scots _stoor_ is dust and _sooker_ is simply sucker (dust sucker), it makes a perfection translation here


The Norwegian word for shaving foam is barberscum. Makes one think.


----------



## CTRandall (Feb 9, 2019)

Here's an article discussing the possibility that modern English is descended from Old Norse, not Old English. There are definitely holes in the argument but it's an interesting idea. I've seen other academic papers giving good evidence for the development of a hybrid English-Norse dialect/language (linguists call it a koiné) under the Danelaw that had a strong influence on modern English.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Feb 10, 2019)

North East (Scotland) fishing villages have a lot of Norse in their dialects.  Some of their languages are being lost, sadly.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 10, 2019)

My home county of Cumbria is full of Norse place-name elements -

_bekkr_ - 'stream' → *beck*
_dalr_ - 'valley' → *dale*
_fors_ - 'waterfall' → *force*
_fjall_ - 'mountain'→ *fell*
_tjorn_ - 'small lake' → *tarn*
_þveit_ - 'clearing' → *thwaite*


----------



## picklematrix (Feb 10, 2019)

One of the few things I learned about and retained from school was about norse history, and it's influence on Britain. 
Words like 'EGG' and 'THING' are of norse origin. 
11 years of education and that's about all I have to show for it!


----------

